# What is the norm for follicle counts & AMH for a 40yr old?



## MrsMoorhen (Apr 3, 2014)

I have just come back from my second consultation at London's Women Clinic (LWC) in Cardiff. They couldn't have been nicer and unlike Bristol, they were at least willing to listen & help me. I'm 40yrs old, single and overweight. I started off with a BMI of 44, then 40, and I'm now 39 nearly 38, as I'm desperate to be a mum and trying to lose the weight I need to get down to at least a BMI of 35 so treatment can be started as soon as possible. 

Anyway, I had my AMH blood test results today and had my antral follicle count done but no FSH and forgot to ask about that (why is it you think of a thousand questions after you come back?). All rather confusing. Although they said they were good results, I've been trying to find more information about what the normal range is for my age and just can't seem to find any info. I have 10 follicles and an AMH of 14.88, can anyone let me know if this is normal for 40yrs old?


----------



## DKGB (May 16, 2014)

I had my AMH done recently, and was told that the "normal" range for a 40-year-old is 7-20.


----------



## beattie2 (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi there your count and AMH sound great, good luckx


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

I agree, just had mine done prior to starting ivf and your levels are better than mine, which at least gives you a bit of time to get your bmi down.
I know how that feels too  
My bmi was around 40 prior to having clomid. I had to get it down to try that. Then I put weight back on with the clomid!!! So have had to start from scratch again to get it down for ivf. Even being a private patient, they like it below 35.
I started slimming world in Oct and besides a couple of wobbles when I have been on holiday, Christmas and Easter. I have lost almost 3 stone and my bmi is now 30!! I have also gone down over 3 dress sizes!!! 
I can't vouch for slimming world enough. People ask me how I manage to stay focused and as I like to keep my private life a bit private it is hard to say. I do genuinely believe I have found it easier to stay focused with the goal of a baby at the end  
Keep going and good luck


----------

